# Dunalino & Dunskins?



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 18, 2007)

I have only seen one pic of a Dunalino & would love to see more, If I may :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2007)

I have been so lazy about color testing. I think this mare LOOKS dunalino (palomino + dun), but I think she may actually be a light silver bay dun. ONE of these days, I'll pull her hair and find out for sure.

*[SIZE=14pt]Harmony Hill’s Harvest Gold[/SIZE]*

















(my friend, CKC / Kim, her former owner, is driving her)


----------



## HJF (Sep 18, 2007)

This is our buckskin 35" stallion. He's got a really wide dorsal stripe.






You can see his dorsal stripe here






Oh, I forgot. We have a dunalino Quarter horse broodmare, but I can't find any pictures of her..


----------



## love_casper (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's my Ghost!

Palomino + Dun and also Overo of some sort.





















she's got leg stripes too, if I could just get a picture to show them.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool! Thanks so much for the pics!

Jill~ I LOVE your mare

Love Casper~ My guess is that Ghost is a Splash (near bald face) But she also could easily be Frame, Very pretty!


----------



## love_casper (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah I know that she carries Sabino and Splash from her face markings and of course I couldn't tell without a test, but I'm willing to bet she's frame as well.


----------



## AppyHollow (Sep 18, 2007)

A friend of mine has a dunalino colt that she showed at Nationals this year. I'll see if I can get some pics of him. He is a cremello with a dorsal stripe, gold points on his legs and "gold" hooves. Very neat looking! This is a tiny one I have.


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 18, 2007)

AppyHollow said:


> A friend of mine has a dunalino colt that she showed at Nationals this year. I'll see if I can get some pics of him. He is a cremello with a dorsal stripe, gold points on his legs and "gold" hooves. Very neat looking! This is a tiny one I have.


Would this not be a perlino..?

My Nitro is marked similar, only much lighter. I had just assumed that that was a colour trate tho... Like bays can be different shades.. or???


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 18, 2007)

Impossible to tell without a microscope!!

Alex, I love "Ghost" but I very much doubt she is Cream base.

I would lay money (and I do NOT bet) that she is a Silver Bay + Splash- she is not Palomino- that much is for sure.

She is lovely- I know you had a horrendous experience with her foal but she is a mare worth breeding!!

This is Rabbit, Red Dun + Flaxen + minimal Sabino (roan ticking only)






This is Bliss (A Rabbit daughter)who is a Dunalino- proven by breeding.


----------



## SirenFarms (Sep 18, 2007)

that little pic could be a perlino dun.

im a horse color fanatic as i do model horse portrature





im actually pretty much positive that he is a perlino dun. which is basicaly a perlino with dun characteristics. If you look up the Stallion El Barroco you can see some realy good pics of a perlino dun


----------

